# couple questions



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok firstly does anyone know if its the length or age I should go by to know if they are sexually mature? Mine are 6 inches now, but not near a year old yet.

And I was going to try a week or 2 of low water levels to help things along. Should the temp be higher or lower during this "dry season"? I was running in the mid 70s but just turned it up at the same time I took out 1/3rd the water.

When I fill it back up and start doing alot of water changes, should that be cooler water? Or do I want to keep it up there?

Does current play a roll? Do they usually lay on the side with the filter &/or air bubbler, or the calmer side?

Any of these questions answered will probably up my odds, so if you know any of them, I'll apreciate the help.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

My reds have been breeding for the past 3 weeks now and they're about 11months old, 6" +. I have a lot of current running, I assume thats why the nest is to the side of the tank. I don't know if the current plays a role in breeding though.


----------



## donthatenyc11365 (Jul 25, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Ok firstly does anyone know if its the length or age I should go by to know if they are sexually mature? Mine are 6 inches now, but not near a year old yet.
> 
> And I was going to try a week or 2 of low water levels to help things along. Should the temp be higher or lower during this "dry season"? I was running in the mid 70s but just turned it up at the same time I took out 1/3rd the water.
> 
> ...


yo i got 100 2 inch red bellies and was wondering if you knew anyone that was interested in purchasing any.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i would think that when you lower your water level you should also bring the temp up because the dry season is hot ,right?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ thats kind of what I was thinking. Like the trapped pools would be hot with low oxygen, and then the rain would be cooler.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya during the dry season rivers dry up due to the heat and only piranhas that make it to a main stream will live and the rest will die from being on land/predators

then when the rainly season comes it fills the dry rivers again and fish go back into them then the breed


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

RBP are prolific breeders, if you have a pair they should start breeding if the water conditions are proper.


----------

